# Will these fenders work?



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I need to install fenders on my cyclocross bike which also has a rack..
I think I will order these, it seems like these will work pretty good,
any other recommendations?


Amazon.com: SKS Alley Cat Full Coverage Bicycle Fender Set - B45 for 700 x 28-38 (Matte Black): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

I use this version of SKS fenders along with a rear rack and they work fine....


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Clearance*



PoorCyclist said:


> I need to install fenders on my cyclocross bike which also has a rack..
> I think I will order these, it seems like these will work pretty good, any other recommendations?


Just be sure that there is enough clearance between the rack and the tire. I had a lot of trouble with this when setting up a commuter bike with 700c 41 mm tires.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I ended up getting the longboard which seems to be this year's model of the same thing.


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

My rain bike is a cyclocross bike, and I'm running the SKS fenders on it with no problem. I have the smaller size, the P35's, but I'm only using 28C tires.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Got them but they are 45mm and the fender edges are touching the rear chain stays, the P35s would have been perfect, but I do run 32mm tires and 45 seems to cover it well, should I hack part of it away, let it touch the frame (carbon) or return it?

I only found long board in one size so far, 45mm, but the packaging does list other sizes available?


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

PoorCyclist said:


> Got them but they are 45mm and the fender edges are touching the rear chain stays, the P35s would have been perfect, but I do run 32mm tires and 45 seems to cover it well, should I hack part of it away, let it touch the frame (carbon) or return it?
> 
> I only found long board in one size so far, 45mm, but the packaging does list other sizes available?


The plastic on SKS stuff is pretty soft, you can probably just shove it in the frame and leave it. To protect the frame, though, wrap the edges in rubber. If you don't have the clearance for that, hack 'em and wrap 'em.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I installed these SKS longboards without modifications and I think this is the best thing ever in the rain.

On the rear fender it was tricky because the fender is too thick to get close to the bottom bracket screw.
I used 2 valve nuts as a spacer to shim it out. I don't think it will fit a road bike as the fender touches the chain stay, I just wrapped the frame in electrical tape where it made contacts, doesn't seem to have any kind of rubbing or creaking issues so far.

The little "X" bracket for the rear is kind of worthless, I don't think it is needed as it's too flexible the fender stays in place without it.


----------

